# Flask stand display, combined ideas



## potstone (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks to the Sandchips gun rack style flask holder idea and Dansalata plate stand turned bottle holder idea, I can up with a stand for flask with ovoid and teardrop shapes that will not stand up on there own. I just combined the two ideas and the 
 result worked just fine. Greg


----------



## potstone (Aug 6, 2010)

#2


----------



## potstone (Aug 6, 2010)

#3


----------



## potstone (Aug 6, 2010)

#4


----------



## cobaltbot (Aug 6, 2010)

great idea, awesome bottles!


----------



## Poison_Us (Aug 6, 2010)

Did good.  Did real good.  Very nice.  Next great display idea to go to market. []


----------



## potstone (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks for the nice compliments and once again thanks Sandchip
 and Dansalata for your ideas. Greg


----------



## sandchip (Aug 8, 2010)

Potstone, I think you need to recheck and give credit to the right person.  I never could find the acrylic stand that I made, and may have sold it with the Traveler's Guide flask.  But I'm glad you came up with something that works, and it looks great.  A classy, old timey look.


----------

